# VIP222K + HBO + remote control



## hsweiss (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently upgraded to HD and have a VIP 222k recvr. With the upgrade I recvd HBO and SHO free for 3 months. Twice, on different nights, while watching HBO, the 222K would not respond to the remote control. Both times, during the movie credits we tried to go to the guide and there was no response. But the credits just continued to roll - picture and sound were perfect. I figured I'd have to reset the box. But as soon as the credits were over, I was able to control the box again like nothing ever happened. 

Anyone experience this? Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely you have IR interference coming from your TV. When the light is blocked by the LCD panel (i.e., the screen is black), the contrast of the IR light getting out of the TV is the worst. The IR light leaking is confusing the IR sensor in the receiver.

This is a very common problem with LCD and Plasma TVs, and affects many devices, including DirecTV, Dish, and Motorola set-top boxes. The solution is to shield the receiver's IR sensor or move the receiver away from the TV.


----------



## hsweiss (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation - I really thought there was something messed up with my box! And there is another solution - just wait for the credits to end! 

Again thanks.


----------

